# Blackened chicken seasoning



## iheartfood (Apr 2, 2006)

does anyone know the type of seasoning used to make blackened chicken and a good brand? any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 2, 2006)

I've never had blackened chicken before but I found this recipe for you.  If you like this way of seasoning you might want to get a small covered dish or a jar and keep it in it.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/seasoningrecipes/r/blbb251.htm


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2006)

I love to make my own seasoning...and do in a pinch, Paul Prudhomme's Blackening Magic is fantastic!!!


----------



## QSis (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, Erik, just this past week I've tried Prudhomme's Blackening Seasoning for Fish (I used it on chicken) and also his Blackening Seasoning for Steak (I used it on steak and on pork chops).  Not a lot of difference in flavor between the two bottles, but the stuff IS fantastic. Blackens beautifully!

Lee


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 3, 2006)

I've used Emeril's Essence for blackening fish. I always have it mixed and ready to use in my spice cabinet.


Emeril's Essence (from FoodTV.com)
  2-1/2 tb   paprika                            
  2 tb   Salt; kosher or table
  2 tb   garlic powder                      
  1 tb   black pepper                       
  1 tb   onion powder                       
  1 tb   cayenne pepper                     
  1 tb   oregano; dried
  1 tb   thyme; dried


----------

